
The Philosophy of Managing Programmers (2005) - nick_urban
http://it.toolbox.com/blogs/irm-blog/theory-p-the-philosophy-of-managing-programmers-4993
======
nick_urban
A hilarious, offensive, and sometimes painfully accurate description of
programmers from the perspective of management.

